

Clever method for checking a 200 series HTTP Response - densone
https://github.com/buildboxhq/buildbox-agent/blob/master/buildbox/client.go#L152

======
oker1
Really clever, thats why a comment is needed to clarify it.

------
nareshv
nice. so, go does automatic conversion/check for float/int..

